# Subclass 309 - Visa processing time - AHC Delhi



## visaseeker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am making an enquiry regarding the subclass 309 processing times in Delhi. I am an Australian citizen and I married an Indian citizen in India in June.

The timelines are as follows:

1) Married in June, 2010 - 1st Week
2) Lodged application on 15th June, 2010 - All documents except PCC sent.
3) CO assigned - 10th July
4) Original PCC sent on 11th July
4) CO requests for 
a) Form 1121 
b) More photos of marriage 
c) Notice of Assessment from Australian Taxation office for FY 2006-07. _The Notice of assessments for 2008 and 2009 were sent with original application._ 
d) Original Passport
5) Sent all the requested documents on 20th July
6) CO confirms on 31st July that the documentation has been received on 23rd July 
7) Now the wait..............?

Can you please provide indications on how long it may take? Though the website mentions that it takes 4 months, it also mentions that it may get processed faster.

Thanks!

visaseeker


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Visaseeker 

We got married in April in India. You may be interested in our timeline:

Nationality: Husband Indian

Visa type: Spouse Visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Delhi

Date of application: 6 May 2010. Same day I returned to Australia, because my tourist visa expired.

Medicals submitted: Yes 

Police check submitted: Yes (24/06/2010)

Date CO assigned: 25/05/2010 (CO requested photographs and Form 80)

Date of interview: 24/06/2010 - Husband attended in person in Delhi. They kept his passport and our original marriage certificate.

Date visa granted: Told the decision will take three to four months from date of application. I'm going to email them tomorrow for an update.

I just noticed, that you had to fill in a Form 1121, which means your husband is on the skilled occupations list. That is great, as it means you must be getting priority processing, ( I think so )


----------



## visaseeker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Skydancer,

I have had cases where people applied in June 2nd week and already got their 309s processed.

Our CO did ask for more information but not yet for an interview. When does the CO ask for an interview?

Also i have been reading some posts regd external ASIO security checks which are predominantly for countries such as Lebanon, Iran, etc. Do you know if applications from India fall under these? Just asking because these checks normally take 6 months alone and the AHC - New Delhi mentions that it processes applications in 4 months.

Thanks!

visaseeker


----------



## visaseeker (Aug 16, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Hi Visaseeker
> 
> We got married in April in India. You may be interested in our timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi Skydancer,

Does filling Form 1121 mean that it gets processed under priority processing?

My wife is the applicant and her husband me is sitting alone here 

Have they asked for the original passport from your husband yet?

Thanks!

visaseeker


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Visaseeker, I'd like to know who are these people that got their visas so quickly? There are two people here on this forum that did, but we don't know their personal circumstances. Maybe they have been married for years, maybe they are doctors or wealthy business people, or who knows what .... One of these two did not even need to attend an interview. The other just had a phone interview. 

When my husband got his email confirming the assignment of the CO, that is when he was given an appointment for his interview and in that email they also requested the photographs and Form 80, and original of our Marriage Cert, and his Passport. 

I have a feeling you won't need an interview at all, or it would already have been mentioned. And if you didn't get asked to do the Form 80, it seems you won't need the external ASIO checks either. Wish you all the best, it's looking good for you


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

OOh k! It's your wife that is the Indian!! Well, no need to worry, she will be here soon  They won't be doing any external ASIO checking on a female...


----------



## visaseeker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Skydancer,

We sent the Form 80 with the application and then sent the Original Police Clearance Certificate after 3 weeks.

I hope that they don't ask for ASIO checks. Also I doubt if any of the Indian applicants go for ASIO checks since the processing time for the ASIO checks is any ways longer than the total processing time for subclass 309 in New Delhi

Let me know how you go with the reply tomorrow.

Thanks!

visaseeker


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I was wondering about whether four months would be long enough for external checks. Good that you think they won't be doing that!

I'll send an email to the Delhi AHC asking for an update on our case tomorrow, but it will take them a while to answer. I'll let you know. Meanwhile wishing you all the best. I know what it's like being apart from our beloved ones ...


----------



## visaseeker (Aug 16, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Yes, I was wondering about whether four months would be long enough for external checks. Good that you think they won't be doing that!
> 
> I'll send an email to the Delhi AHC asking for an update on our case tomorrow, but it will take them a while to answer. I'll let you know. Meanwhile wishing you all the best. I know what it's like being apart from our beloved ones ...


I wish you the very best for the same! Hope you get to reunite with your husband soon.

Awaiting your reply!


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Visaseeker!

Well, I sent an email to our CO more than one week ago, and surprise surprise - no answer! On Monday we reached the 4 months since lodgement date. As you know, they told us it would take between 3 to 4 months, so why is there still no news! Do you think it is unreasonable to get at least one update since the interview, which was in June? We haven't heard anything at all.

This waiting is most nerve wrecking.

Looks like we need to telephone, as our CO clearly shows no interest in answering emails. I do hope that the Indian staff in Delhi work according to Australian (high) standards.....rather than the infamous Indian bureacracy.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is information on the Indian AHC site of four months or quicker if using a lodgement company and that in itself is somewhat strange and we have no way of knowing just how up to date that the AHC information is and it also mentions it is only supplementary.

Just a bit of background and towards the end of last financial year some people posted re having been advised that visa granting would be delayed until the start of the next financial year, possibly budgetted numbers being reached or close to it and thus at the start of this financial year there will have been a backlog to be worked through.
More importantly, budgetted numbers being achieved by earlier in the financial year would possibly indicate to management that processing was not an even workload and so to rectify that, and adjustment to processing for the whole year may have been affected.

As for the external security checks visa seeker, the principle explained on Client Service Charter is that HR countries are those for which ETAs are not avaiulable and that includes India.
It does seem however that not every HR country applicant is being sunjected to external checking so perhaps some discretion is being used and that could also vary.
For instance right now the people using people smugglers to apply for asylum are placing a high strain on resources and thus the relaxation for some countries to reduce the workload.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for that valuable information Wanderer. Interesting about the boat people possibly being the reason for a relaxation in checking. Hope that is the case...

At my husbands interview on June 24th, his Case Officer told him that we can expect the decision in 3 to 4 months _from date of lodgement_. And we did use the VFS service, so it should accordingly have been faster processing rather than slower.

Last Monday was the end of the 4th month. It's possible, as you say, that there have since been changes to time frames.

We wanted to try to avoid phoning as that creates additional work for them, but seems it's either a phone call or go crazy with worry!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Emails or phone calls will not either hurry processing along nor change any result.
If people ask at an interview, they probably get told what is the standard answer without too much thought and even without asking, it is probably said anyway.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer. I agree with what you say, still it helps one to regain a little bit of control over the situation, to be personally told. More a psychological thing, I dare say...

Today I checked the AHC Delhi website and noticed they have updated the time frame for partner visas to* 5 months*.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

I just got an email from the CO! 

He says the file has been forwarded for final decision!


----------



## balajiradhika (Sep 15, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> I just got an email from the CO!
> 
> He says the file has been forwarded for final decision!


Hi Sky dancer,

Congratulations. Your Visa seems to be just round the corner. My timeline goes like this:

Appl submitted in India (VFS) for Permanent Spouse Visa: 04 Sep 2010.

Medicals/PCC: Alongwith application

Married in 1995. Have two kids aged 14 and 10 years.

Husband and kids in India and me in Australia on PR.

Kids also have PR . They have to enter Oz by Apr 2011.

Husband was included in my 176 application as NON MIGRATING member due to his professional engagements.

Waiting for Case Officer allocation.

Bye


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Balajiradhika! Thank you very much for your encouraging words! 

According to your timeline and the fact you've been a family for so many years, it is surely just a short matter of time till you are all together in Australia... 

Wish you much happiness


----------



## balajiradhika (Sep 15, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Hi Balajiradhika! Thank you very much for your encouraging words!
> 
> According to your timeline and the fact you've been a family for so many years, it is surely just a short matter of time till you are all together in Australia...
> 
> Wish you much happiness


Update on Visa

Case Officer assigned on 14 Oct 2010.

She asked for additional documents ie.. form 1221, original Marriage Certificate, Passport and original Police Clearance Certificate.

All sent on 22 Oct 2010.

Updates from you all???

Regards


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi dear BalajiRadkhika, 

Sounds like you are progressing well with your husband's application. I can say that the Delhi staff are decent and fair and their time frames are correct.

My husband's visa has been granted and he is now here with me in Australia, since Sunday... 

It took altogether 5 months and 3 weeks for the visa grant. (Slightly longer than the average processing time, but probably only because our original case officer left soon after she was assigned to us and we were assigned a new CO.)

Wishing everyone best of luck and speedy visa grants!


----------



## balajiradhika (Sep 15, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Hi dear BalajiRadkhika,
> 
> Sounds like you are progressing well with your husband's application. I can say that the Delhi staff are decent and fair and their time frames are correct.
> 
> ...


Hi Dear Skydancer,

Great. Congratulations. Thanks for encouraging words.
Best of luck

Balajiradhika


----------



## TreadMark501 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi skydancer,

I'm very happy for you.

my girlfriend is in India & we are deciding which path to take so she can migrate to Australia to be with me.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Treadmark!

Wow, that's great! As long as you have read all of the info on the immigration pages, and submitted heaps of evidence ( the more the better) you will be fine! They are very fair in the AHC Delhi, unlike some other countries where a lot of pain is caused to applicants. Maybe they are not the best at communicating, but hang in there and the visa will be granted within a few weeks of the given time frame.

If you have any specific questions, do ask and I'll be happy to answer them!
Smiles


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the forum
I just lodged my husband's partner visa here is my timeline so far

309 Offshore Partner visa, my husband is from Nepal, and i am an Australian Citizen

Lodged on the 3/12/2010, recieved an email on the 6/12/2010 confirming that they recieved the application.

now currently waiting for a case officer to be assigned...... my husband is doing his medicals this week....


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

cfile6,

Good luck with everything. If you need any specific help later on, I'm happy to answer any questions!


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks very much Skydancer, if i have questions later on i will ask them


----------



## bubbles123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> cfile6,
> 
> Good luck with everything. If you need any specific help later on, I'm happy to answer any questions!


HI
i am new in this forum! i have also applied for spouse visa 309 from VFS Office in Nepal...

application lodged on: 10th september

AHC received n process started on : 13th september

CO assigned & asked for additional documents ( medical checkup, original marriage certificate, PP, form 1221) on: 21st october
(Note: as my husband's employment changed i sent his documents attached in email)

Additional documents submitted on 26th October and received by AHC on 27th OCt

30th OCT got mail from CO stating my husaband's employment details has not reached her thru email n asked to email it again...

again mailed attached files on 31st OCt ...but got a mail on 12th NOV from CO stating that she dint receive it again (may be due to size restriction) and asked to send it as a hard copy...

posted the documents thru VFS Nepal on 19th NOvember...and i haven't got any mails since then...

called the immigration office few days back and they said they have received all documents and is still under process and will take 5 months to grant my visa since the day i lodged it !!!

i am worried because my application is still not processed for final decision like others...

anyways hoping to get my visa soon...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bubbles123 (Dec 17, 2010)

cfile6 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum
> I just lodged my husband's partner visa here is my timeline so far
> 
> 309 Offshore Partner visa, my husband is from Nepal, and i am an Australian Citizen
> ...


hey 
i also lodged my visa from VFS in Nepal...my husband is currently in Australia... i lodged my visa on 10th and they received it on 13th

my CO got assigned n she asked for my additional documents on 21st October i.e. about 6 weeks.....

i hope it was helpful!

thanks


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Bubbles, don't worry. Five months processing time is normal. It took just over five months for us. They probably prefered the hard copy of your documents. I'm not surprised that they didn't accept the emailed versions! Also, don't worry if they do not reply to your emails, as that is the way they work. But do contact them if you need to, especially after a few months have passed.

If any further documents or interview is needed, they will let you know. Good luck with everything, and soon enough you will be here in Australia with your hubby


----------



## bubbles123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Hi Bubbles, don't worry. Five months processing time is normal. It took just over five months for us. They probably prefered the hard copy of your documents. I'm not surprised that they didn't accept the emailed versions! Also, don't worry if they do not reply to your emails, as that is the way they work. But do contact them if you need to, especially after a few months have passed.
> 
> If any further documents or interview is needed, they will let you know. Good luck with everything, and soon enough you will be here in Australia with your hubby


thank u skydancer for ur encouraging words......hoping to be with my hubby asap!!!


----------



## ipepl (Dec 21, 2010)

My timeline is as follows:

Applied: PMV Subclass 300 on 19 April 2010 Directly to AHC New Delhi

PCC: 14 June 2010 It was sent directly to the Immigration office

Medicals: 9 July 2010 It was sent directly to the Immigration office

Case Officer: 27 August 2010 received letter for interview

Interview Attended on 23 Sep 2010

Additional doc requested on 17 Nov 2010

Additional Doc sent to AHC on 7 Dec 2010

As per my phone conversation today with CO said it’s under final processing.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Ipepl

Glad that it is in the final stages now. It seems that your application is taking somewhat longer than average because you were a bit slow in sending in your documents, doing your medical rather late, etc..

They are very fair and decent at the Delhi AHC, so if you are a genuine couple you will get your visa for sure. Wishing you all the best, soon enough you will be here in Australia


----------



## ipepl (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Skydancer

Thanks for encouraging words. i hope i will get visa soon!!!


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

bubbles123 said:


> hey
> i also lodged my visa from VFS in Nepal...my husband is currently in Australia... i lodged my visa on 10th and they received it on 13th
> 
> my CO got assigned n she asked for my additional documents on 21st October i.e. about 6 weeks.....
> ...


Thanks for that good luck, let me know how it works out, my husband sent in his medical about 2 weeks ago, we are still waiting to be assigned a case officer. They said it would take 5 weeks..


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Please respond to my queries*

My timeline is as follows :

Lodged Application on 22nd Nov
Medicals along with application 
PCC is ready but yet to send
CO - Not yet assigned.(Waiting)
Please can any one let me know when CO can be assigned in m y case.
Also please let me know how much income would they see of the sponsor appx to support spouse visa application??

Thanks.



Skydancer said:


> Hi Treadmark!
> 
> Wow, that's great! As long as you have read all of the info on the immigration pages, and submitted heaps of evidence ( the more the better) you will be fine! They are very fair in the AHC Delhi, unlike some other countries where a lot of pain is caused to applicants. Maybe they are not the best at communicating, but hang in there and the visa will be granted within a few weeks of the given time frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It could take three months or more for a CO to be appointed and it is very variable depending on how many applications are being received at any time.
A sponsor should have an income of about $29,000 p.a before they may seek an Assurance of Support.


----------



## ipepl (Dec 21, 2010)

My visa has been granted.... 
Wishing everyone best of luck


----------



## bubbles123 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey
any updates on ur application!!!
it has already been 4 months that i applied for my visa and i havent received any mail stating dat it is processed for final decision! i am soo worried...



cfile6 said:


> Thanks for that good luck, let me know how it works out, my husband sent in his medical about 2 weeks ago, we are still waiting to be assigned a case officer. They said it would take 5 weeks..


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Please respond to my queries*

Timlines:
App Lodged : 22nd Nov 2010
CO assigned: 4th Jan 2011
CO asked additional docs : Sent all to AHC by Jan 12th. Then sent an email to CO that whether all docs have been received or not? No reply from CO. So, called AHC then they said we have received the docs. I asked them how long would it take now to process them. They said please be patient Sir. So, do any one know how long would it take from now on for visa to be granted. Please do reply to this.


----------



## TreadMark501 (Nov 5, 2010)

does anyone know exactly how long does a "Medical Examination" & "Police Clearance Certificate" valid for when done in India?

some people are suggesting NOT to do the Medical Examination & Police Clearance Certificate when submitting the Spouse Visa application because they might expire.

but other people are saying if you don't "front load" these document along with your Spouse Visa application then your application will be delayed.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

crrajkiran said:


> Timlines:
> App Lodged : 22nd Nov 2010
> CO assigned: 4th Jan 2011
> CO asked additional docs : Sent all to AHC by Jan 12th. Then sent an email to CO that whether all docs have been received or not? No reply from CO. So, called AHC then they said we have received the docs. I asked them how long would it take now to process them. They said please be patient Sir. So, do any one know how long would it take from now on for visa to be granted. Please do reply to this.


Total family visa processing times are of order 5-6 months or even longer in many cases, so it is a case of being patient.
If people keep attempting to make contact with Immi staff, that can just slow things down.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

TreadMark501 said:


> does anyone know exactly how long does a "Medical Examination" & "Police Clearance Certificate" valid for when done in India?
> 
> some people are suggesting NOT to do the Medical Examination & Police Clearance Certificate when submitting the Spouse Visa application because they might expire.
> 
> but other people are saying if you don't "front load" these document along with your Spouse Visa application then your application will be delayed.


Medicals and PCCs are valid for 12 months.
Some people do them to submit with their applications but if an application processing is long enough a person may have to repeat them or it could be that there will be less time for them to relocate if a visa is granted for enter by dates are usually based on being 12 months from medical.

Doing a medical and the PCC earlier may shave some time off processing but not a significant ammount of time and then there's always the case of an application being rejected and the medical/PCC cost has been incurred.


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good news, last week we got an email from immigration saying we have a case officer, so the 12th of January (application lodged on the 3rd of December). Today (19th January) the case officer called my husband (he is the applicant) and interviewed him and about 3 hours later sent us an email requesting my husband's passport and an employment letter/payslips from me the sponsor.

I assume this is good  

Just keeping you all posted


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I was also lodge my wife file on 16-Dec from VFS Ahmedabad so we are on same time line.I am in sydney right now.As you said they ask for payslip/Job Letter means at the time of lodgeing the file you didn't submit the same or they ask for current payslip.Please get in touch and update.

bye
Vijay


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

*its too good as you got reply CO in Exact 5 Week*

Hi,
I was also lodge my wife file on 16-Dec from VFS Ahmedabad so we are on same time line.I am in sydney right now.As you said they ask for payslip/Job Letter means at the time of lodgeing the file you didn't submit the same or they ask for current payslip.Please get in touch and update.

bye
Vijay



cfile6 said:


> Good news, last week we got an email from immigration saying we have a case officer, so the 12th of January (application lodged on the 3rd of December). Today (19th January) the case officer called my husband (he is the applicant) and interviewed him and about 3 hours later sent us an email requesting my husband's passport and an employment letter/payslips from me the sponsor.
> 
> I assume this is good
> 
> Just keeping you all posted


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

vpanchal said:


> Hi,
> I was also lodge my wife file on 16-Dec from VFS Ahmedabad so we are on same time line.I am in sydney right now.As you said they ask for payslip/Job Letter means at the time of lodgeing the file you didn't submit the same or they ask for current payslip.Please get in touch and update.
> 
> bye
> Vijay


I didn't give them job letter/payslips at that time because i didn't have a job then (i got a job 1 week after lodging). I submitted all my payslips so around 6 payslips current ones. Today i emailed them to my case officer, both job letter and pay slips as he emailed me back after i had sent him only the job letter asking for payslips. And my husband sent his passport today, it should get there on monday. Then we just have to wait and see.

So your wife is indian? Have you got a case officer yet? has your wife been interviewed?


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Visaseeker, I'd like to know who are these people that got their visas so quickly? There are two people here on this forum that did, but we don't know their personal circumstances. Maybe they have been married for years, maybe they are doctors or wealthy business people, or who knows what .... One of these two did not even need to attend an interview. The other just had a phone interview.
> 
> When my husband got his email confirming the assignment of the CO, that is when he was given an appointment for his interview and in that email they also requested the photographs and Form 80, and original of our Marriage Cert, and his Passport.
> 
> I have a feeling you won't need an interview at all, or it would already have been mentioned. And if you didn't get asked to do the Form 80, it seems you won't need the external ASIO checks either. Wish you all the best, it's looking good for you


Are they supposed to set up a time for an interview?

My husaband got an interview just yesterday without warning from the case officer (over the phone), is that normal? i think they just want to catch people off guard.


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

also how come they requested form 80? i thought nepali and indian citizens don't need to fill in that, so i assume that may be why you application took longer (at least maybe one of the reasons)?????


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

*Thanks and good luck*

Hello,
Thanks for reply and good luck for visa.
Ya my wife is indian and she lodge file on 16-Dec 2 week after you lodge file so CO Might be appointed in next week and interview is carried out once we got CO.

bye
Vijay



cfile6 said:


> I didn't give them job letter/payslips at that time because i didn't have a job then (i got a job 1 week after lodging). I submitted all my payslips so around 6 payslips current ones. Today i emailed them to my case officer, both job letter and pay slips as he emailed me back after i had sent him only the job letter asking for payslips. And my husband sent his passport today, it should get there on monday. Then we just have to wait and see.
> 
> So your wife is indian? Have you got a case officer yet? has your wife been interviewed?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

cfile6 said:


> Are they supposed to set up a time for an interview?
> 
> My husaband got an interview just yesterday without warning from the case officer (over the phone), is that normal? i think they just want to catch people off guard.


Case Officers are handling many applications simultaneously and they possibly even set aside particular days or times of a day to do interviews and fit people in as they can, contacting them either by email or phone if an opportunity arises quickly to get someone in.
You ought to be grateful more so than suspicious.
And if you have only been recently employed, it coukld be you'll be asked to provide an Assurer of Support.
If not, it'll be a sign that things are being done differently by Immi staff in India and again something you can be even more grateful for.

As for Form 80, India is a HR country and yet it seems that ASIO external security checks are not being made, possibly because of staffing issues and also possibly because Immi have used some discretion but again something that people may be thankful for as to what it would mean for processing times.

*As for processing times*
They do vary enormously for different reasons even within the same country so just because one applicant may get their visa in X ammount of time, it does not mean the same will happen for another and in deed many visa applications can take lengthy times or even be rejected based on information provided.


----------



## bubbles123 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey guys....i finally got my visa...yuppieee....it took 4 mths n a week...

visa applied : 10th sep 2010... received by AHC New Delhi on 13th Sep

CO assigned : 21st october

Additional documents submitted: 26th October and received by AHC on 27th OCt

never got email stating my application has been processed for final decision 

and surprisingly got my visa granted on 20 jan 2010


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Case Officers are handling many applications simultaneously and they possibly even set aside particular days or times of a day to do interviews and fit people in as they can, contacting them either by email or phone if an opportunity arises quickly to get someone in.
> You ought to be grateful more so than suspicious.
> And if you have only been recently employed, it coukld be you'll be asked to provide an Assurer of Support.
> If not, it'll be a sign that things are being done differently by Immi staff in India and again something you can be even more grateful for.
> ...


Why would they ask for an aussurance of support on the basis that i just got a job like 2 months ago?

On the australian consulate's website they said that indian and nepali citizens are not required to fill out form 80, i was just asking this because i read on this forum in this topic that an indian had to fill out one.

I was happy my husband got an interview very fast, but i was also suprised.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi to all
I am New to this forum,
I was applied for spouse visa of my wife and yesterday CO was assign to our case. CO asked for some document like photgraph of engagement, Marriage, Original Passport,Original LC and Medium of Contact during we are apart.

My Timeline is as below
File Received at AHC - 17-Dec-10
CO Assign and ask for Some Document - 25-Jan-11

We generally contact each other through phone using calling card and it is not valid as proof.could anyone guide me what else we can provide for this.

Alosa i want t know what they will do now and hiwmuch time they take for granting visa.

Vijay


----------



## AX55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey people,

I am new to this forum.

I have lodged my application on 25th October
Along with 
Medicals ppc pay slip relationship history etc required except marriage certificate and wedding photos.

Got married on 2nd december and submited my marriage cert and wedding photos on 10th december.

I have not heard anything from them. its already been 3 months

no sign of case officer
btw my wife is indian and i am OZ national.

can anyone suggest me what should i do in this case and if at all this is normal?

I have also hired an agent to take care of my application.
I feel its just waste not happy with the wait


----------



## AX55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey vpAnchal, how u doin mate

Congratulations on getting CO assigned.

just wanted to tell ya about mode of contact..
You can also show

Show all the e-mails you shared.
Chat logs
mention about calling cards
Text messages
Skype
Any gifts you sent 
or money transfer

I am sure you can get atleast few from the above list.

Cheers bud

keep us updated



vpanchal said:


> Hi to all
> I am New to this forum,
> I was applied for spouse visa of my wife and yesterday CO was assign to our case. CO asked for some document like photgraph of engagement, Marriage, Original Passport,Original LC and Medium of Contact during we are apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## AX55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr Vijay,

Reading older posts gave me an indication that the normal processing time is 4 to 5 months.

There were talks of few exceptional case where visa was granted in 6 to 8 weeks.
You may be the lucky one too to get your visa in coming week.

Fingers Crossed
X



vpanchal said:


> Hi to all
> I am New to this forum,
> I was applied for spouse visa of my wife and yesterday CO was assign to our case. CO asked for some document like photgraph of engagement, Marriage, Original Passport,Original LC and Medium of Contact during we are apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

*hi AX55*

Thanks for reply and i could some Mail and greetings as you said.

As you said you applied before 3 months and still CO is not assign.As per my openion you can call them as they mentioned in laudgement receipt that CO would be assign in maximum 5 Week.

I think CO is appoint to your case but he didn't contact you as you provided all the document and he do not need anything from yourside.

Good luck.................

Vijay

QUOTE=AX55;26795]Hey people,

I am new to this forum.

I have lodged my application on 25th October
Along with 
Medicals ppc pay slip relationship history etc required except marriage certificate and wedding photos.

Got married on 2nd december and submited my marriage cert and wedding photos on 10th december.

I have not heard anything from them. its already been 3 months

no sign of case officer
btw my wife is indian and i am OZ national.

can anyone suggest me what should i do in this case and if at all this is normal?

I have also hired an agent to take care of my application.
I feel its just waste not happy with the wait[/QUOTE]


----------



## AX55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yay people just2 let ya'll know

okie lets get the excitement a lil down 

no my visa has not been granted yet i know people are feeling relieved yet curious now 
the news broke to me was that last friday my wife's application has been sent for final decision..

i think its exciting.. I wonder how long does it take to get the final visa after this stage? any body?


----------



## ssg (Oct 20, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Total family visa processing times are of order 5-6 months or even longer in many cases, so it is a case of being patient.
> If people keep attempting to make contact with Immi staff, that can just slow things down.


hi,i am new to this forum.i applied on 6th sept.i also have a dependent child along with my application.it will be 5 month my feb6th.till no news from AHC.does any one in this forum have any dependent child added along with application.bit worried as some applied on 10th sep and received visa .


----------



## AX55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Buddy SSG,

I can understand your concern anyone at your place will feel the same

I think its high time for you to ring the AHC and ask them about your status

as total time frame for this category is 5 months so they need2 have some answer for you

Best of luck



ssg said:


> hi,i am new to this forum.i applied on 6th sept.i also have a dependent child along with my application.it will be 5 month my feb6th.till no news from AHC.does any one in this forum have any dependent child added along with application.bit worried as some applied on 10th sep and received visa .


----------



## angelamen (Jan 25, 2011)

*what is AHC*



AX55 said:


> Buddy SSG,
> 
> I can understand your concern anyone at your place will feel the same
> 
> ...


Hi AX55, what is AHC? it's a silly question, hehe.
angela


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

cfile6 said:


> Why would they ask for an aussurance of support on the basis that i just got a job like 2 months ago?
> 
> On the australian consulate's website they said that indian and nepali citizens are not required to fill out form 80, i was just asking this because i read on this forum in this topic that an indian had to fill out one.
> 
> ...


The basis of whether a sponsor will be requested to provide an assurance of support is an assessment of ability to support for two years and a CO doing their job may feel that just two months of work is not a terribly long time to give confidence of that, especially seeing as you were not working at the time of the application, that being what assessments are supposed to be based on.

Skydancer made reference to the Form 80 in the post on which you commented and though it may not initially be requested for reasons I put, that is not to say it cannot be asked for and as you have seen it does happen.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

AX55 said:


> Buddy SSG,
> 
> I can understand your concern anyone at your place will feel the same
> 
> ...


Some people may be a little ignorant or arrogant or perhaps even a lot of both!

First of all, old posts are not necessarily the best place to find out anything about processing times for there can be numerous factors that can have an impact on processing times, some listed on Client Service Charter

And then there is no such thing as


> as total time frame for this category is 5 months so they need have some answer for you


If anyone having a visa application submitted thinks that ringing up to ask questions about it will help, with the rare exception they will be sadly mistaken and if you think about what will happen if everyone rings up, you'll likely have Immi people doing more in answering queries than actually processing visa applications, not a smart move by any means.

Some people do get lucky, very few and rather infrequently and may get a visa granted after a few months and very rarely maybe even less and there would have been particular circumstances that may have caused that, prhaps something like a new Immi CO perhaps with not so many cases initially to process.

At the end of the day, your responsibilities and rights are to get an application accurate and complete and then wait for processing to commence and for it to be completed.

I see AX that you put in an application and then a marriage certificate afterwards and if so consider yourself lucky if that was accepted rather than create a problem with your application for *they are expected to be complete when submitted.*

Just so you know, thousands of applications annually are rejected, up over 100,000 reported a few years back and main reasons will be inaccuracies and being incomplete.


----------



## AX55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Angelamen

No question is a silly question btw i got to know from previous posts on this website

It actually stands for Australian High commission

Cheers



angelamen said:


> Hi AX55, what is AHC? it's a silly question, hehe.
> angela


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> The basis of whether a sponsor will be requested to provide an assurance of support is an assessment of ability to support for two years and a CO doing their job may feel that just two months of work is not a terribly long time to give confidence of that, especially seeing as you were not working at the time of the application, that being what assessments are supposed to be based on.
> 
> Skydancer made reference to the Form 80 in the post on which you commented and though it may not initially be requested for reasons I put, that is not to say it cannot be asked for and as you have seen it does happen.


I've been working for the past 4-5 years (i am only 20) i didn't work for about 6 months last year because i was overseas with my husband for 3 months, and the other 3 months i was looking for work. Also i am living with his uncle and auntie here in australia they own their own house. Also i am about to get my inheritance left for me from my grandma. So i'm not sure if they will request an AOS or not, it's up to them.... I can easily get my husband's uncle and/or aunt to be his AOS or i can do it.

As for form 80 it says on the the australian consulate india that they indian and nepali citizens don't need form 80 and shouldn't fill it out (though maybe in some circumstance they will request it) but for the initial application it says instead form 1221 should be filled out.


----------



## swathi (Feb 5, 2011)

visa type: subclass 309 spousevisa

appication date:20 nov 2010,vfs hyd

co assigned and requested for origanal passport:4th january 2011

no news till now 

anyone appied in nov


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

He Gays,
Any update in your file status?


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Please reply back immediate*



vpanchal said:


> He Gays,
> Any update in your file status?


Hi there,
My timelines are as follows :
File received at AHC - 22nd Nov 2010
CO assigned : 4th Jan 2011
then CO requests add docs like Marriage photos, PCC, Original PP, our internet chat history, email conversations etc.
Sent all and received by AHC on 14th Jan 2011.
Then CO sent me an email on 24th Jan saying that we have received all docs and your file wil be assessed in next 2 weeks. Now from theronwards no reply from them. 
So, please can any one know from now on how long would it take to process?? Please do reply back immediately.

Thanks.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks buddy for update,
I think you got visa early as only few gays got mail form their CO about update.

Good luck.


crrajkiran said:


> Hi there,
> My timelines are as follows :
> File received at AHC - 22nd Nov 2010
> CO assigned : 4th Jan 2011
> ...


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Guys,
Please let me know if any one applied 309 visa in Oct or Nov 2010 let me know what are your updates??? Please do keep posting online so that alll can know whats going on ??

Thanks.


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Swathi,

ANy news on your visa from CO. Let me know your updates pls as we are in the same timelines. My partner application was lodged on Nov 22nd 2010. Please do reply to this ??

Thanks.


----------



## swathi (Feb 5, 2011)

crrajkiran said:


> Hi Swathi,
> 
> ANy news on your visa from CO. Let me know your updates pls as we are in the same timelines. My partner application was lodged on Nov 22nd 2010. Please do reply to this ??
> 
> Thanks.


i didnt got any news from my co after sending my passport.did the co asked u r wife passport.by the way who is u r co.......


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello Buddy,
Any update about your visa.
I saw in other forum forum one guies got visa who applied on 21-Oct-10.
Please find link foer the same.

I wish you get you visa soon.Good luck..............



AX55 said:


> Hi Angelamen
> 
> No question is a silly question btw i got to know from previous posts on this website
> 
> ...


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Swathi,
Please check below link as one guys got visa on yesterday who applied on 10-Nov-10.

Could you pl post your time line as i lodge file after you in december

Good luck.



swathi said:


> i didnt got any news from my co after sending my passport.did the co asked u r wife passport.by the way who is u r co.......


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Any Update on status dude ?

Good luck........



crrajkiran said:


> Hi Swathi,
> 
> ANy news on your visa from CO. Let me know your updates pls as we are in the same timelines. My partner application was lodged on Nov 22nd 2010. Please do reply to this ??
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## swathi (Feb 5, 2011)

vpanchal said:


> Any Update on status dude ?
> 
> Good luck........


finally i got my visagrant mail today

appication date:20 nov 2010,vfs hyd

co assigned and requested for origanal passport:4th january 2011

visagrant:10th feb 2011

no interview nothing.......


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Please do reply back*



swathi said:


> finally i got my visagrant mail today
> 
> appication date:20 nov 2010,vfs hyd
> 
> ...


Congrats Swathi. Well Done. 
I applied on Nov 22nd 2010. So, who was ur CO can i know please?? Bcos people who applied on 10th, 20th Nov got their visas. We applied on 22nd Nov. So please reply me who was ur CO and what time you received grant mail. Waiting for your reply Swathi.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello 
Any update about your status ?
Some guys in this forum who applied in last week of november got visa.I think you will got the visa soon.

Update your status as i am just after you.

Good luck..........

QUOTE=cfile6;27123]I've been working for the past 4-5 years (i am only 20) i didn't work for about 6 months last year because i was overseas with my husband for 3 months, and the other 3 months i was looking for work. Also i am living with his uncle and auntie here in australia they own their own house. Also i am about to get my inheritance left for me from my grandma. So i'm not sure if they will request an AOS or not, it's up to them.... I can easily get my husband's uncle and/or aunt to be his AOS or i can do it.

As for form 80 it says on the the australian consulate india that they indian and nepali citizens don't need form 80 and shouldn't fill it out (though maybe in some circumstance they will request it) but for the initial application it says instead form 1221 should be filled out.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

vpanchal said:


> Hello
> Any update about your status ?
> Some guys in this forum who applied in last week of november got visa.I think you will got the visa soon.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm still waiting, about 3 weeks ago my husband sent his passport, so i think a decision shouldn't be far away......

Good luck to you too!


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
Will you got the visa grant mail or not ?

Update when you got the visa as i applied in december.

Good luck...........


crrajkiran said:


> Congrats Swathi. Well Done.
> I applied on Nov 22nd 2010. So, who was ur CO can i know please?? Bcos people who applied on 10th, 20th Nov got their visas. We applied on 22nd Nov. So please reply me who was ur CO and what time you received grant mail. Waiting for your reply Swathi.


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Vpanchal reply me back*



vpanchal said:


> Hello,
> Will you got the visa grant mail or not ?
> 
> Update when you got the visa as i applied in december.
> ...


Hi Panchal,

No news as of now. I emailed my CO as well for update yesterday but no mail from CO. Who is ur CO panchal ?? Any news u got?? We applied on Nov 22nd 2010.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you got any reply from of mail From CO ?



crrajkiran said:


> Hi Panchal,
> 
> No news as of now. I emailed my CO as well for update yesterday but no mail from CO. Who is ur CO panchal ?? Any news u got?? We applied on Nov 22nd 2010.


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Reply needed VPANCHAL*



vpanchal said:


> Did you got any reply from of mail From CO ?


No reply from CO dear. Im a bit tensed on this as people who applied on 20th Nov got visas. We applied on 22nd Nov. If u have any messages from your CO lemme know too and if u know anything new as of who got visas recently as well please keep me updated.

Thanks.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello Bro,
I understande your feeling but there is no need to worry as there are other 2 gays who also put file on 23 and 25 Nov but they also did not get any reply.

I also think that they are also processing other family migration file like child / parents / other relatives and this week they may be clearing that file.

Second thing about reply of your mail, They only reply when they need something and if they didn't reply means they are ok with document.

So do not worry more about it and stay calm.

I Hope you will get your visa in this week.

Good luck..............



crrajkiran said:


> No reply from CO dear. Im a bit tensed on this as people who applied on 20th Nov got visas. We applied on 22nd Nov. If u have any messages from your CO lemme know too and if u know anything new as of who got visas recently as well please keep me updated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

crrajkiran said:


> No reply from CO dear. Im a bit tensed on this as people who applied on 20th Nov got visas. We applied on 22nd Nov. If u have any messages from your CO lemme know too and if u know anything new as of who got visas recently as well please keep me updated.
> 
> Thanks.


Current partner visa processing times to be normally expected for India are of the order of 5-6 months and that would mean that a CO may not be assigned for 3-4 months.
Some people have reported exceptionally shorter times, an exception for sure and if that was a trend, it may result in some auditing investigation by Immi to see what is going on as it would mean something different to elsewhere was happening.
All this emailing of COs is a but of bullshit and you need to have patience and just wait until an application is considered.

Hopefully you will not have rushed your application with the same impatience for many visas do get delayed and even rejected because of being inaccurate or incomplete.


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Vpanchal reply needed please*



Wanderer said:


> Current partner visa processing times to be normally expected for India are of the order of 5-6 months and that would mean that a CO may not be assigned for 3-4 months.
> Some people have reported exceptionally shorter times, an exception for sure and if that was a trend, it may result in some auditing investigation by Immi to see what is going on as it would mean something different to elsewhere was happening.
> All this emailing of COs is a but of bullshit and you need to have patience and just wait until an application is considered.
> 
> Hopefully you will not have rushed your application with the same impatience for many visas do get delayed and even rejected because of being inaccurate or incomplete.


Hi Panchal,

Today my CO mailed me saying that the normal processing time for spouse visa application is around 5 months. She said that we have received your docs. And as well said that she will not contact me unless she needs something to progress my application. Thats it. I cant understand what is this dear??

Thanks.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
Actually i also think you will got visa in 1-2 week as file up to 20-Nov is cleared in last week.

As per their reply they are right at their place as they mentioned in lodgement receipt normal processing time 5 month.one thing is sure that they didn't required anything else from you so now stay calm and wait for their next reply.

Second thing as you mentioned that you got mail from your CO on 24-Jan saying that your file will assesed in next 2 Week then what it mean ? Will you ask her about that mail ?

Good luck.......



crrajkiran said:


> Hi Panchal,
> 
> Today my CO mailed me saying that the normal processing time for spouse visa application is around 5 months. She said that we have received your docs. And as well said that she will not contact me unless she needs something to progress my application. Thats it. I cant understand what is this dear??
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Vpanchal reply needed please*



vpanchal said:


> Hello,
> Actually i also think you will got visa in 1-2 week as file up to 20-Nov is cleared in last week.
> 
> As per their reply they are right at their place as they mentioned in lodgement receipt normal processing time 5 month.one thing is sure that they didn't required anything else from you so now stay calm and wait for their next reply.
> ...


Hey Panchal,
I did not ask all those dear as u know it will be like I am fighting with them. Just i sent them a reply saying that thanks for your mail. Thatsit. Dunno do i need to wait till April im thinking for this decision?? as then it will be 5 months.

Thannks.


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
Now we do not have any other choice except waiting.

I also submitted my document on 31-Jan.If i got any feedback / Mail from my CO then i will Uodate.

bye


crrajkiran said:


> Hey Panchal,
> I did not ask all those dear as u know it will be like I am fighting with them. Just i sent them a reply saying that thanks for your mail. Thatsit. Dunno do i need to wait till April im thinking for this decision?? as then it will be 5 months.
> 
> Thannks.


----------



## crrajkiran (Nov 28, 2010)

*Hey all visa grant notice*



vpanchal said:


> Hi,
> Now we do not have any other choice except waiting.
> 
> I also submitted my document on 31-Jan.If i got any feedback / Mail from my CO then i will Uodate.
> ...


Hi Panchal & All you Guys,

I received my visa grant notice this evening. I had applied on 22nd Nov 2010. CO assigned - 4th Jan 2011. Granted 22/02/2011.
It took 3 months exact.

Cheers, Wish u all Good luck. Thanks for all your support and posting timelines accurately. Keep in touch.

Bye !!


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrates Dude,
Have a Great life in Australia Ahead.



crrajkiran said:


> Hi Panchal & All you Guys,
> 
> I received my visa grant notice this evening. I had applied on 22nd Nov 2010. CO assigned - 4th Jan 2011. Granted 22/02/2011.
> It took 3 months exact.
> ...


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Any Update in file status ? 
Please update so i can get some idea what is going on.

Good luck


cfile6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still waiting, about 3 weeks ago my husband sent his passport, so i think a decision shouldn't be far away......
> 
> Good luck to you too!


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Any Update in file status as you last said your applicatgion was send for final decision ?

Please update so i can get some idea what is going on.

Good luck



AX55 said:


> Yay people just2 let ya'll know
> 
> okie lets get the excitement a lil down
> 
> ...


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

vpanchal said:


> Any Update in file status ?
> Please update so i can get some idea what is going on.
> 
> Good luck


Hi,

We are still waiting.... It's been nearly 3 months since we applied....so hopefully my husband will get visa soon i hope

We applied on the 3rd of December.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*My timeline*



cfile6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are still waiting.... It's been nearly 3 months since we applied....so hopefully my husband will get visa soon i hope
> 
> We applied on the 3rd of December.


My timeline as follows :

12th Jan 2011 : Applied at VFS New Delhi

13th Jan 2011 : Application received at AHC New Delhi

24th Feb 2011 : Mail from CO requesting passport and 2 additional documents(one was my degree certificate which I believe I had submitted already but upon calling the CO , I was told that it is missing in my file , so I submitted again)

25th Feb 2011 : Passport and requested documents submitted at VFS New Delhi

Now onto the next leg of waiting :-(

A question little off-topic.At what stage of the processing do they ask for the passport? Coz my mail says that once all documents are received, my app will be forwarded to a higher official for decision making.Does that mean my app is still hanging by the thread even though my passport is with them?


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

In my understanding, in terms of processing, i try to figure out from different forums and websites information (This is just my guess, do not reference it for any correspondence). I try to make a pictures step by step..... (Hopes try to make it simple to understand)

1. CO do Preliminary assessment to find out eligibility and any outstanding documents. 
Once they have done it and figure out what docs required, they asked to supply. 

2. Once CO received all the required docs, he/she do comprehensive assessment by 
considering every single bit of information and in my opinion build a score based on 
the information on documentations.

3. If they are below the required threshold score, they request more info/additional 
docs or may be interviewed.

4. Once they are happy with the docs supplied, score they built, then they forward 
application to decision maker. and application jumps the queue. 
(Jumping the queue mean any application still waiting for additional docs, interview, 
more info may delay them to be in queue to decision maker. Original queue is for 
decision Maker which determine the processing time.)

Note: Because there is no point to assess same application by two peoples and both 
start it from scratch. it is time and cost consuming. I mean what is the point if CO 
assess it then going to final decision maker. how final decision maker going to work 
on the same application? if this the case then any administration staff can arrange 
docs in order and forward it to final decision maker. if u guys noticed that all the 
interviews or questions are handled by CO. so it mean CO make a score and forward 
it to decision maker with some remarks so it became easy job for Final Decision 
maker to decide application. 

5. the final decision maker picking the file from this queue to finalized. 


Note: Once again as i said earlier it is my understanding and guess, do not make any reference of this article


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
*Finally i got my visa grant Mail on 2-March (76 Day )*

My Timeline is as below for your referance

File Lodged - VFS Ahmedabad - 16-Dec
File Redeived By AHC - 17-Dec
CO Assigned and requested for Document - 25-Jan
Document Submitted at VFS Ahmedabad - 31-Jan
Visa Granted - 2-March

No Interview Nothing..........................

Good luck to all...........

Bye


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

vpanchal said:


> Hello,
> *Finally i got my visa grant Mail on 2-March (76 Day )*
> 
> My Timeline is as below for your referance
> ...


Just got an email from the case officer saying that he has scheduled a personal interview for my husband (the applicant) on the 10th of march (my husband has already had a phone interview) so what does this mean??? I'm very confused


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
As per my thinking in interview they ask generally about your relationaship and to verified its geniuneness.Sometimes they ask the same question to both the person at same time and check weather the statement given by both the person matches or not.

Do not worry more about it as they only know whatever you mentioned in the application so refer the History of relationship if you submit with application.
Ther are also some link where the common interview question is place once go through it.

1 When you first meet
2 When you decided to marry 
3 Why you decided means which thing you like in eachother
4 Some memorable Incident which you spent togather during relationship

Stay calm as we are geniene and we do hont have to worry.

Good Luck for Interview.



cfile6 said:


> Just got an email from the case officer saying that he has scheduled a personal interview for my husband (the applicant) on the 10th of march (my husband has already had a phone interview) so what does this mean??? I'm very confused


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

vpanchal said:


> Hello,
> As per my thinking in interview they ask generally about your relationaship and to verified its geniuneness.Sometimes they ask the same question to both the person at same time and check weather the statement given by both the person matches or not.
> 
> Do not worry more about it as they only know whatever you mentioned in the application so refer the History of relationship if you submit with application.
> ...


Oh but i am in australia and my husband is in nepal they are doing another phone interview i think (he can't go to india as immigration has his passport) I just can't understand why they need to do a second interview. they haven't requested me to do and interview


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
you write that they call him for personal interview so first of all aware them about this as your husband is not able to come for PI or ask them venue of PI.
It is not necessay to inform you before taking your interview but if they wish they can call you to double verify the same.



cfile6 said:


> Oh but i am in australia and my husband is in nepal they are doing another phone interview i think (he can't go to india as immigration has his passport) I just can't understand why they need to do a second interview. they haven't requested me to do and interview


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

vpanchal said:


> Hello,
> you write that they call him for personal interview so first of all aware them about this as your husband is not able to come for PI or ask them venue of PI.
> It is not necessay to inform you before taking your interview but if they wish they can call you to double verify the same.


I have another question how do you request to have a translator for the interview over the phone?


----------



## vpanchal (Jan 20, 2011)

I am not sure about this but as per my belief They should have translator at AHC so if you request then at the time of interview the translator sit along with the CO for conversation.

As per my opinoin you have to mail your CO regarding all this query and i think you will get some better solution.


cfile6 said:


> I have another question how do you request to have a translator for the interview over the phone?


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

any updates guys???

it seems quit everywhere......... 

any e-mails, news, rumors????????


----------



## ashley101 (Feb 18, 2011)

cfile6 said:


> Oh but i am in australia and my husband is in nepal they are doing another phone interview i think (he can't go to india as immigration has his passport) I just can't understand why they need to do a second interview. they haven't requested me to do and interview


As far as i know, Nepalese national don't need passport to travel to India, if they travel by land (I think U need some form of ID or travel document for air travel)


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

ashley101 said:


> As far as i know, Nepalese national don't need passport to travel to India, if they travel by land (I think U need some form of ID or travel document for air travel)


hi there

as far i know Nepalese doesn't need passport to travel to india as long as they get any form of Legal photo ID.


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ashley101

wot visa did u apply?

if spouse?? wots ur time line?


----------



## ashley101 (Feb 18, 2011)

*my timeline so far*



gain said:


> Hi ashley101
> 
> wot visa did u apply?
> 
> if spouse?? wots ur time line?


My time-line is as follows.

Application type: 801/820 permanent partner

Application date 30 nov 2010 ONSHORE (melb)

Medical and police clearance submitted ( yes within few weeks of applying)

CO assigned.:::Not yet. Haven't heard from DIMIA accept for acknowledgement of receipt of my application and fee..


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

ashley101 said:


> My time-line is as follows.
> 
> Application type: 801/820 permanent partner
> 
> ...


Thanks ashley101

i think it take time for onshore applications. i noticed there are significant time delay for CO to be assigned for onshore.

in my case i have a CO and he asked Passport and PCC.

now i dont know how long this wait gonna end?????


----------



## oz309 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just an update, I called up AHC today and they said I have a CO assgined but not sure when. I have been told that I will be communicated through Email. I have given my alternate Email ID as well. 

Country: India 
Visa Type: 309 
App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
PCC : 16th Feb 2011	
Medicals: 9th March 2011
CO Assigned: Yes (Some time between March 28th and April 4th)
Visa Status: Waiting 

Cheers 
Oz309


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

oz309 said:


> Country: India
> Visa Type: 309
> App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
> PCC : 16th Feb 2011
> ...


Hi guys any updates????

last week was very quit..........

any idea for time to be taken after file transfer to final decision maker????


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all

My application has been delayed because we never recieved an email from the case officer stating that our interview was to be in india and so my husband missed it. So now the next interview is in just under 2 months time on the 10th of may (he has already been interviewed by telephone once on back in february). We have been already waiting 3 and a half months (we applied on the 3rd of December 2010) is this unreasonable for them to set a date so far away considering that they should make a decision by 5 months and also considering it would only be like a 1 hour or less interview? We have requested a nepali translator for the interview and it is by video conference.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

All visa processing times are very variable and if there is a new date set for an interview, not much can be done about that.


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

anphyfrancis said:


> My timeline as follows :
> 
> 12th Jan 2011 : Applied at VFS New Delhi
> 
> ...


hey i had submitted my application on Jan 11,2011 through VFS chennai and then my passport and requested documents on Feb 25th. I got an email from my case officer on march 18 stating that she will go through the documents within 2-3weeks and then it will be sent for final decision. Any updates from your side? our timeline is quite close. Please let me know if you have any updates.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*Update*



emmsof said:


> hey i had submitted my application on Jan 11,2011 through VFS chennai and then my passport and requested documents on Feb 25th. I got an email from my case officer on march 18 stating that she will go through the documents within 2-3weeks and then it will be sent for final decision. Any updates from your side? our timeline is quite close. Please let me know if you have any updates.


Yes, we have almost same timeline.
I called up AHC visa information line on march 17 and was informed that my application has been forwarded for final decision. Nothing else after that.
If I may point out , I came across (in another forum ) a person who applied on 7th Jan 2011 and had his visa granted on 18th March 2011.
So hang on , should happen soon.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*Hi*



emmsof said:


> hey i had submitted my application on Jan 11,2011 through VFS chennai and then my passport and requested documents on Feb 25th. I got an email from my case officer on march 18 stating that she will go through the documents within 2-3weeks and then it will be sent for final decision. Any updates from your side? our timeline is quite close. Please let me know if you have any updates.


When did you submit your documents ?


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

anphyfrancis said:


> When did you submit your documents ?


on feb 23. received by AHC on feb25 2011


----------



## gain (Mar 3, 2011)

anphyfrancis said:


> When did you submit your documents ?


Hi anphyfrancis

as you quoted that u sent ur docs on 25 feb.... was it sent on 25 feb or received by AHC on 25 feb??????


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*Reply*



gain said:


> Hi anphyfrancis
> 
> as you quoted that u sent ur docs on 25 feb.... was it sent on 25 feb or received by AHC on 25 feb??????


I submitted at VFS Delhi on 25th Feb , it was received by AHC on 28th Feb 2011


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

anphyfrancis said:


> Yes, we have almost same timeline.
> I called up AHC visa information line on march 17 and was informed that my application has been forwarded for final decision. Nothing else after that.
> If I may point out , I came across (in another forum ) a person who applied on 7th Jan 2011 and had his visa granted on 18th March 2011.
> So hang on , should happen soon.


wow you guys are lucky, we are getting stuffed around by our case officer, we applied back in dec 3rd, we've been waiting for nearly 4 months and the case officer put my husaband's interview on the 10 th of may so that would push it to 5 months and 1 week and then it would have to go to final decsion maker.... And that interview is a second interview, the case officer already took an interview like 2 months ago, and they have had his passport for 2 months already.


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

anphyfrancis said:


> Yes, we have almost same timeline.
> I called up AHC visa information line on march 17 and was informed that my application has been forwarded for final decision. Nothing else after that.
> If I may point out , I came across (in another forum ) a person who applied on 7th Jan 2011 and had his visa granted on 18th March 2011.
> So hang on , should happen soon.


hey did they actually tell you that your application has been forwarded for final decision or you asked for it? i tried calling 2 days back and they told me that all documents are in place and that if my CO requires any other details she will call me up.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*Reply*



emmsof said:


> hey did they actually tell you that your application has been forwarded for final decision or you asked for it? i tried calling 2 days back and they told me that all documents are in place and that if my CO requires any other details she will call me up.


I called and said I need to know the status and she said it has been forwarded to final decision maker


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

gain said:


> some time call centre officer is quit helpful and they explain every bit in details but some time they are rude......


The generally accepted time for overseas partner applications is 5-6 months and even much longer where an external security check is required.
Indians can be thankful that is not required in most cases it seems, even though India is officially a High Risk country.

If I was a CO in India and people were ringing up all the time from 1-2 months on when it could be that very little has actually happened depending on the numbers of applications on hand, I'd be getting somewhat pissed off and might also eventually feel like being rude too.

There is something called patience and applicants will normally be contacted when the visa application process requires them to be contacted.
*If people do keep calling frequently, what do you think that does?*The people working on processing applications are interrupted and the more it happens, the slower the processing becomes.

You should stop being a bunch of impatient fools and let the system work.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*Reply*



Wanderer said:


> The generally accepted time for overseas partner applications is 5-6 months and even much longer where an external security check is required.
> Indians can be thankful that is not required in most cases it seems even though India is officially a High Risk country.
> 
> If I was a CO in India and people were ringing up all the time from 1-2 months on when it could be that very little has actually happened depending on the numbers of applications on hand, I'd be getting somewhat pissed off and might also eventually feel like being rude too.
> ...


It is not the CO who is contacted for this.They have a visa information helpline where you have to tell your passport number and they give you the status.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

anphyfrancis said:


> It is not the CO who is contacted for this.They have a visa information helpline where you have to tell your passport number and they give you the status.


All the more reason to not bother calling for the information helpline person who will likely have absolutely no direct involvement in processing a visa will merely look at a computer screen to see if anything new has been recorded.
It can be that things will not change from one month to the next just because a CO may have only got through 45 of the 50 or so applications that may be ahead of yours in the queue and so there will be no change in that which might be recorded.
I think " forwarded on to the final decision maker or whatever " is just a standard phrase for the CO has your application along with many others.


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

We called the DIAC in Canberra and according to them the DFAT emailing system wasn't working properly when the CO sent the email back in feb about the interview in march. Turns out that the DFAT emailing system wasn't sending emails to hotmail and yahoo etc... accounts. So now our visa is being delayed, so we wrote to the head person in india and looks like immigration isn't doing anything about it, and so looks like our processing time will be about 6 months  

Shouldn't immgration tell other people in immgration that there is a problem with their emailing system? I think our CO should have followed up with a phone call because their emailling system wasn't working properly.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Modern technology has its gliches and it'll depend on the nature of what occurred just when Immi may have become aware.
I'm just actually wondering what the connection between Canberra and India would be re the emails for family visas are dealt with by Immi at the different countries anyway.
But it's water under the bridge now so nought that can be done and there can be many other things that cause variations to times or even rejections of applications.
The visa processes have never been an exact step by step approach and never will be and the sooner you accept that and just await the outcome, the easier it will be on you.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

*Visa Granted!!!*

Finally , the wait is over 

Got the visa grant mail just now 

My updated timeline as follows :

12th Jan 2011 : Applied at VFS New Delhi

13th Jan 2011 : Application received at AHC New Delhi

24th Feb 2011 : Mail from CO requesting passport and 2 additional documents(one was my degree certificate which I believe I had submitted already but upon calling the CO , I was told that it is missing in my file , so I submitted again)

25th Feb 2011 : Passport and requested documents submitted at VFS New Delhi

28th Feb 2011 : Passport and additional documents received by AHC New Delhi

17th Mar 2011 : Called up AHC and was informed that application has been forwarded to final decision maker (exact date not known)

1st April 2011 : Visa Grant Mail Received

Time taken : 79 days


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

anphyfrancis said:


> Finally , the wait is over
> 
> Got the visa grant mail just now
> 
> ...


hey thats a great news. Congrats! I had applied on Jan 10th  .Still waiting..


----------



## oz309 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All, 

Any one who has applied in Feb? Has CO been allocated? 
I had called up AHC but they said I am yet to get a CO? 
I am bit concerned now


----------



## oz309 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just an update, I called up AHC today and they said I have a CO assigned but not sure when. I have been told that I will be communicated through Email. I have given my alternate Email ID as well. 

************ 

Country: India
Visa Type: 309
App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
PCC : 16th Feb 2011
Medicals: 9th March 2011
CO Assigned: Yes (Some time between March 28th and April 4th)
Visa Status: Waiting

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone.
My file has been forwarded for Final decision yesterday.

Application submitted : Jan 10
Received By AHC : Jan 11
Co assigned : Feb18 (additional documents requested)
Documents submitted : Feb 21
Documents received : Feb 23
Sent for Final decision : April 5
Visa granted: waiting...


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spouse/Partner Visa Interview*

Hi everyone.

My wife has submitted the Partner Visa Application (Sub class 309/100) on 25th of March 2011 at Australian High Commission, New Delhi, India and waiting for further process.

Could you please any body tell about whether the Visa interview is a mandatory for both the Applicant and Sponsor? If so what is the mode of the interview and how it can be? Is it be a telephonic or personal (need to go to New Delhi)? Because I am at melbourne and my wife is in India. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oz309 (Mar 14, 2011)

Update,

I have a CO assigned and CO requested to send my Passport and additional document yesterday.

Now the wait has began



oz309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one who has applied in Feb? Has CO been allocated?
> I had called up AHC but they said I am yet to get a CO?
> I am bit concerned now


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My wife has submitted the Partner Visa Application (Sub class 309/100) on 25th of March 2011 at Australian High Commission, New Delhi, India and waiting for further process.
> 
> Could you please any body tell about whether the Visa interview is a mandatory for both the Applicant and Sponsor? If so what is the mode of the interview and how it can be? Is it be a telephonic or personal (need to go to New Delhi)? Because I am at melbourne and my wife is in India. Thanks in advance.


Most of the Indian applicants that i know of have not had an interview. So dont worry about it.


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

emmsof said:


> Most of the Indian applicants that i know of have not had an interview. So dont worry about it.


Thank you emmsoff.

I need another info. We have submited the application on 25th of March 2011. At that time, VFS people suggested to submit the Passport also. But we have applied for PCC and for that purpose, the passport is at Passport Office.

VFS people told that the documents can be submitted afterwards also. So in that regard, can we submit the Passport along with PCC, Medicals Receipt? Do we have to wait for the CO to request for the Passport or can send it?


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Thank you emmsoff.
> 
> I need another info. We have submited the application on 25th of March 2011. At that time, VFS people suggested to submit the Passport also. But we have applied for PCC and for that purpose, the passport is at Passport Office.
> 
> VFS people told that the documents can be submitted afterwards also. So in that regard, can we submit the Passport along with PCC, Medicals Receipt? Do we have to wait for the CO to request for the Passport or can send it?


You can send your Passport along with PCC and Medicals even before your CO asks for it. It wil be added to your file and your CO will send you an email confirming that your documents have reached.


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

emmsof said:


> You can send your Passport along with PCC and Medicals even before your CO asks for it. It wil be added to your file and your CO will send you an email confirming that your documents have reached.


Thank you very much for the quick reply.


----------



## emmsof (Mar 17, 2011)

emmsof said:


> Hi everyone.
> My file has been forwarded for Final decision yesterday.
> 
> Application submitted : Jan 10
> ...


Visa granted : April 8th....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Application submitted : Jan 19
Received By AHC : Jan 20
Co assigned : Feb28 (additional documents requested - Passport,PCC)
Documents submitted : Mar 1
Documents received : Mar 2
Sent for Final decision : Not Sure
Visa granted: waiting...


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

emmsof said:


> Visa granted : April 8th....


Congratulations. So the total time taken for your visa is 3months.


----------



## raj1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

well lately ...I have come to know many cases regarding claiming spouse offset in Tax return in Aus...
they have tie up with ATO and they cross check
check this out 
(i cant post the link as they dont allow me)
search on google :- delayed spouse visa 309 problems due to tax returns
it will be the first link

I have been one of the victim as well
Visa applied Nov 2010
CO Assigned and asked for docs(mainly PCC) Jan 2011
Docs submitted Mar 2011
asked for tax return Apr 2011.... submited...
and since than no reply........


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Application submitted : Jan 19
Nationality: Indian
Received By AHC : Jan 20
Co assigned : Feb28 (additional documents requested - Passport,PCC)
Documents submitted : Mar 1
Documents received : Mar 2
Sent for Final decision : Not Sure
Visa grant Email: April 18th.
Passport received:April 20th


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

*Case Officer not allocated*



mnaveen said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My wife has submitted the Partner Visa Application (Sub class 309/100) on 25th of March 2011 at Australian High Commission, New Delhi, India and waiting for further process.
> 
> Could you please any body tell about whether the Visa interview is a mandatory for both the Applicant and Sponsor? If so what is the mode of the interview and how it can be? Is it be a telephonic or personal (need to go to New Delhi)? Because I am at melbourne and my wife is in India. Thanks in advance.


Hi everyone,
My wife has applied the Partner Visa Application (sub class-309) and got acknowledgement mail on 25th March 2011. Till now she didn't get any allocation of Case Officer. In the VFS Akcnowledgement Receipt, it is mentioned that the Case Officer will be allocated 5 weeks from the date of lodgement. It's already 7th week running, so do we have to wait some more time or is there any way to enquire i.e. by mail/phone? Please suggest me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cfile6 (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally my husbands visa was approved we are very happy

Date Applied: 3rd December 2010

Date Approved: 13th May 2011

5 months 10 days


----------



## raj1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Case officer not allocated*

U wont get Case officer unless u send them email..
that's what i have experienced with myself and my friends.



mnaveen said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife has applied the Partner Visa Application (sub class-309) and got acknowledgement mail on 25th March 2011. Till now she didn't get any allocation of Case Officer. In the VFS Akcnowledgement Receipt, it is mentioned that the Case Officer will be allocated 5 weeks from the date of lodgement. It's already 7th week running, so do we have to wait some more time or is there any way to enquire i.e. by mail/phone? Please suggest me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

*Extended Time Frame*



raj1984 said:


> U wont get Case officer unless u send them email..
> that's what i have experienced with myself and my friends.


Thanks Raj. I have called the Consulate and they told that the Case Officer will be allocated in 8 weeks. I mentioned about the time frame of 5 weeks in the acknowledgement, but she told that the time frame got extended. But I am not aware that the time frame is for my case only or all cases. So still I need to send an Email?Can you pls. suggest?


----------



## raj1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well still send an email .....what's the harm in it?


----------



## pangenib (Apr 9, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Thanks Raj. I have called the Consulate and they told that the Case Officer will be allocated in 8 weeks. I mentioned about the time frame of 5 weeks in the acknowledgement, but she told that the time frame got extended. But I am not aware that the time frame is for my case only or all cases. So still I need to send an Email?Can you pls. suggest?


I sent them email and got reply CO will be allocated in 8 weeks but when i rang them, reply was will be allocated by next week (which is 6 weeks from the lodgement) Anyway will update as soon as CO is allocated.


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

raj1984 said:


> U wont get Case officer unless u send them email..
> that's what i have experienced with myself and my friends.


Hi Raj, Thank you very much. You are correct. A mail is required for getting CO. Today we got a reply from consulate stating that the CO has been already allocated on 23rd May 2011 i.e.9th week from Date of Lodgement (24th Mar 2011). And they mentioned that the processing time is 5 months. So waiting for CO's comments.


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Hi Raj, Thank you very much. You are correct. A mail is required for getting CO. Today we got a reply from consulate stating that the CO has been already allocated on 23rd May 2011 i.e.9th week from Date of Lodgement (24th Mar 2011). And they mentioned that the processing time is 5 months. So waiting for CO's comments.


Hi All,
CO got allocated on 23rd May 2011 and submitted the Additional Documents/Original Certificates on 30th May 2011. Sent a mail to CO on 23 June 2011 about a Status and waiting for CO's reply. After submitting the documents, how long it will take to grant visa. Any suggestions?


----------



## pangenib (Apr 9, 2011)

Application submitted : April 13
Nationality: Nepali
Received By AHC : April 13
Co assigned : June 13
Documents submitted : June 15
Documents received : June 15 (EMAIL)
Sent for Final decision : June 27
Visa grant Email: Waiting 
Passport received:Waiting


----------



## jolteon (Jul 8, 2011)

Date of application: 18/03/2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Subclass 309 - Partner offshore

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 21/03/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 25/05/2011

Date CO assigned:18/05/2011

Date visa granted: Still waiting..

How much more long..??


----------



## jolteon (Jul 8, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Hi All,
> CO got allocated on 23rd May 2011 and submitted the Additional Documents/Original Certificates on 30th May 2011. Sent a mail to CO on 23 June 2011 about a Status and waiting for CO's reply. After submitting the documents, how long it will take to grant visa. Any suggestions?


When did you apply? Did you submit passport as well?


----------



## jolteon (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi

Is it true that after submission of passport to Australian High commission, the visa has to be granted within 1 month as I heard it somewhere that its illegal to retain passport more than 1 month?

Mine is already 1 and half months submitted and still no news about whether its been sent for final decision or not as some people on this forum have written that they got confirmation from CO that application was sent for final decision?


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

*Visa Timeframe*



jolteon said:


> When did you apply? Did you submit passport as well?


I have submitted on 24th Mar 2011 and CO allocated on 23rd May 2011. I have sent the additional documentation along with Passport on 30th May 2011. After that CO is not responding and hence I have contacted the office through phone around June end to know my status. They mentioned that my application is in queue for Final Decision. Normally it will take 5 months but may finalise by July end approx. I think they can retain the passport until the outcome of decision as some people sends the passport along with application itself.


----------



## jolteon (Jul 8, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> I have submitted on 24th Mar 2011 and CO allocated on 23rd May 2011. I have sent the additional documentation along with Passport on 30th May 2011. After that CO is not responding and hence I have contacted the office through phone around June end to know my status. They mentioned that my application is in queue for Final Decision. Normally it will take 5 months but may finalise by July end approx. I think they can retain the passport until the outcome of decision as some people sends the passport along with application itself.


Yo buddy...any update on your application?


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

Not Yet..what's the update from your side?


----------



## jolteon (Jul 8, 2011)

No update...I think it will take full 5 months only..let me know when you get yours and accordingly I will let you know mine..we have similar case history..I also applied a week before you did and got the CO assigned exactly 2 months after it..just like yours!


----------



## km2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

hi guys,
Any news march applicants??


----------



## km2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

Date of application: 24/03/2011



Visa type: Subclass 309 



Medicals submitted : 14/04/2011

Police check submitted : 25/06/2011

Date CO assigned:23/05/2011

waiting for the visa..


----------



## km2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

hi everyone..
March applicants started getting visas...


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

Good to hear this news.Have you got the reply/info from your CO about this?


----------



## km2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Good to hear this news.Have you got the reply/info from your CO about this?


hello,
sorry for this information...sumone played with the timeline on other forum...


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Jolteon, KM2410,

Any update about your applications as we are in same timelines and completing the 5 months period. We heard from CO that the process is going more than 5 months now a days.Thanks in advance.


----------



## km2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Hi Jolteon, KM2410,
> 
> Any update about your applications as we are in same timelines and completing the 5 months period. We heard from CO that the process is going more than 5 months now a days.Thanks in advance.


They asked for passport,i send them they received on 16th..no other update..


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

We got married in March in India. You may be interested in our timeline:

Nationality:Wife Indian

Visa type: Spouse Visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Delhi

Date of application: 1 June 2011. 

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: Done Not submitted

Date CO assigned: Not assigned

Date visa granted: Still waiting

Information my wife got mentioned that CO will be assigned in 8 weeks, but till day no notification. She contacted AHC Delhi and received a reply that ; paper work has been received but will CO will contact her once assigned to her case.

Is this normal that even after 12 weeks we are waiting for a CO to be assigned?

Lack of communication is so painful, and anxiety is on the rise.


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

Now a days the process is slow (may be because of huge applications) and is taking 5 months or more. The March'11 month filed Applicants are still waiting for their visas. The visas will be issued based on Lodgment date. Need to wait for get your turn.


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm OK with waiting our turn but, some form of communication from time to time would be nice.


----------



## km2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

mnaveen said:


> Now a days the process is slow (may be because of huge applications) and is taking 5 months or more. The March'11 month filed Applicants are still waiting for their visas. The visas will be issued based on Lodgment date. Need to wait for get your turn.


Any news mnaveen??


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

km2410 said:


> Any news mnaveen??


No. Still waiting for the decision of Final Authority/CO mail.


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

*any updates??*



mnaveen said:


> Now a days the process is slow (may be because of huge applications) and is taking 5 months or more. The March'11 month filed Applicants are still waiting for their visas. The visas will be issued based on Lodgment date. Need to wait for get your turn.


any news mnaveen???


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

AHC -Delhi - Current visa processing time - 7Months
Is this status for all applications or for new applications???


----------



## mnaveen (Apr 7, 2011)

ana_aus said:


> AHC -Delhi - Current visa processing time - 7Months
> Is this status for all applications or for new applications???


For the applications lodged after July'01 will be 7 months.Before July will be 5 months but now a days taking longer than that (probably 5-6 months). I got my visa last week i.e. approx 5 1/2 months. But you need to call/email the AHC/CO periodically to speedup your application process. Hope all the applicants will get their visas soon and join their partners in Oz. All the Best.


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

*Congratulations*



mnaveen said:


> For the applications lodged after July'01 will be 7 months.Before July will be 5 months but now a days taking longer than that (probably 5-6 months). I got my visa last week i.e. approx 5 1/2 months. But you need to call/email the AHC/CO periodically to speedup your application process. Hope all the applicants will get their visas soon and join their partners in Oz. All the Best.


Congrats and all the best to both of you !!


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

*any update??*



jolteon said:


> No update...I think it will take full 5 months only..let me know when you get yours and accordingly I will let you know mine..we have similar case history..I also applied a week before you did and got the CO assigned exactly 2 months after it..just like yours!


How is your application progressing??


----------



## hiraj2709 (Sep 20, 2011)

*309 subclass*



Skydancer said:


> Hi Visaseeker!
> 
> Well, I sent an email to our CO more than one week ago, and surprise surprise - no answer! On Monday we reached the 4 months since lodgement date. As you know, they told us it would take between 3 to 4 months, so why is there still no news! Do you think it is unreasonable to get at least one update since the interview, which was in June? We haven't heard anything at all.
> 
> ...


Guys,

I have put through file on 02/05 and CO assign on 30/06, sent additional documents 04/08, but did not get any reply from CO when we will get out visa,,,,,

So it is hard time for every one i guess so....

Please reply if someone get visa nearer these dates.

Thanks,


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

hiraj2709 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have put through file on 02/05 and CO assign on 30/06, sent additional documents 04/08, but did not get any reply from CO when we will get out visa,,,,,
> 
> ...


Hi,
Has your CO asked for passport??


----------



## hiraj2709 (Sep 20, 2011)

*309 subclass*



ana_aus said:


> Hi,
> Has your CO asked for passport??


No they did not ask for passport but we have sent on three days after we submit additional documents, which was 08 or 09/08


----------



## ana_aus (Aug 24, 2011)

hiraj2709 said:


> No they did not ask for passport but we have sent on three days after we submit additional documents, which was 08 or 09/08


We applied end of May, Co requested additional photographs and docs. Waiting for response.
we now have each others' case to reference to 

All the best!!!


----------

